# Very much on the offchance-ity



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Very much on the offchance-ity*


View Advert


Perchance does anyone have or seen for sale one of those "fake" bean or soup tins that are actually a small lockable cash safe? They seem to have vanished from the marketplace?




*Advertiser*

mel



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

